# one naked pic...almost



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

i just ran in the bathroom and took this right quick, its not a vid but its the best i can do right now;

yall enjoy


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> Nice!


 
thanks


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 19, 2011)

very nice..


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, quite a nice arse, there


----------



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> very nice..


thanks...but...im a conservative girl


----------



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Wow, quite a nice arse, there


 
hey, its called a money maker, lol


----------



## dsmgsx98 (Aug 19, 2011)

Very very nice!!!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 19, 2011)

Latsha said:


> thanks...but...im a conservative girl



okay.


----------



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

dsmgsx98 said:


> Very very nice!!!


 
thanks


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 19, 2011)

Latsha said:


> i just ran in the bathroom and took this right quick, its not a vid but its the best i can do right now;
> 
> yall enjoy



A lovely addition to the I.M. communitity I must say.


----------



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> okay.


 
lol


----------



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> A lovely addition to the I.M. communitity I must say.


 
i hope i can contribute...


----------



## cschaaf (Aug 19, 2011)

you already have haha


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 19, 2011)

Damn.


----------



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

cschaaf said:


> you already have haha


----------



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Damn.


 
is that good?


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 19, 2011)

Latsha said:


> is that good?


 

Most definitely


----------



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Most definitely


 
that's good to know


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 19, 2011)

Latsha said:


> that's good to know



Just like real life huh? you got all the boys hanging on a string


----------



## Woodrow1 (Aug 19, 2011)

that my friend is a "Ghetto Booty"


----------



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Just like real life huh? you got all the boys hanging on a string


 
lol


----------



## independent (Aug 19, 2011)

Can you take a pic holding a sign with my username?


----------



## Latsha (Aug 19, 2011)

Woodrow1 said:


> that my friend is a "Ghetto Booty"


 
i thought it was a "money maker", lol


----------



## Woodrow1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Latsha said:


> i thought it was a "money maker", lol




HA!    Meh,  ghetto booty or money maker....same thing girl!  Shake the ghetto booty and make some money!


----------



## dsmgsx98 (Aug 19, 2011)

That thing will make more then money baby!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2011)

Latsha said:


> i just ran in the bathroom and took this right quick, its not a vid but its the best i can do right now;
> 
> yall enjoy



wow and it's posted on at least 45 different sites already. you must drink some strong ass coffee. some are even from 2008. time travel even.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 19, 2011)

Little Wing. Internet stalker! You're fucking good at this shit. This must be retlaw fucking with people.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> wow and it's posted on at least 45 different sites already. you must drink some strong ass coffee. some are even from 2008. time travel even.




HA good shit


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2011)

Black Woman Appreciation Thread Vol. Thick and Slim welcomed in General Forum

http://www.eviplist.com/go/title/LaStaryas_Mirror_Pics_1-07-10

there are a few more of you here if you wanna run back in the bathroom for us n post them up.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Little Wing. Internet stalker! You're fucking good at this shit. This must be retlaw fucking with people.



not sure who it is but status laying on my stomach _to hide my dick_ dreaming of getting butt rammed by some young bb studs is more like it.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2011)

these are pics of the real "Ms Lastarya"

seems having to make due with one hastily taken pic is NOT a problem.

i wonder if she knows she joined ironmag?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2011)

if it's her posting she has way hotter pics to try and bait followers or cocktease with so i'm thinking it's a guy yanking your chains. 

try harder.


----------



## dsmgsx98 (Aug 19, 2011)

How in the hell did you find that shit, good looking out bro!!!!!

The only why to make sure its her is to take a pic with a sign saying "I love Ironmag".....<<<<<pics of this or your fake!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2011)

just a hunch it was bs. if you're gonna play innocent don't keep calling your ass a moneymaker.  she's an "adult entertainer"


----------



## ZECH (Aug 19, 2011)

IP matches two other users.........galecomp and sakbar


----------



## dsmgsx98 (Aug 19, 2011)

ban hammer!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2011)

not very nice to do to the real person either. this girl is trying to clean up her act n become a legitimate model supposedly so being a minor celeb she doesn't need to be seen trolling for cock on a bb site. status "laying on my stomach"? not so classy a thing to do to another woman no matter who she is. be yourself or step off.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 19, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Can you take a pic holding a sign with my username?


 This.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 19, 2011)

Little Wing rule!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 19, 2011)

oh snap...lol.. busted


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 19, 2011)

Latsha said:


> i just ran in the bathroom and took this right quick, its not a vid but its the best i can do right now;
> 
> yall enjoy



I just ran into the bathroom as well


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2011)

google the real Ms Lastarya. you'll be in there a while.


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 19, 2011)

Nevermind haha damn it little wing I thought I actually had a chance


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2011)

there's a chance it's really her. slim but a chance.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2011)

i posted vids of the real girl in that stripper thread btw. she has a lot of ass shakin vids. some of her pro pics are gorgeous.


----------



## alextheassassin (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you, I am now attracted to black girls


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 22, 2011)

i've slept with two women in my life. one was black n the other was italian and eskimo mix, looked like a little china doll.


----------



## SFW (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Aug 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i've slept with two women in my life. one was black n the other was* italian and eskimo mix*, looked like a little china doll.


 

Eskimo/Guinea hybrids? How the hell did that happen? Some wop get stranded in the arctic or sum10?


----------



## grynch888 (Aug 23, 2011)

SFW said:


> Eskimo/Guinea hybrids? How the hell did that happen? Some wop get stranded in the arctic or sum10?


 
-yah, something like that.-


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 23, 2011)

where the fuck is the pic?????????????


----------



## gmta99 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## heavyiron (Aug 23, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i've slept with two women in my life. *one was black* n the other was italian and eskimo mix, looked like a little china doll.


We can no longer see each other...


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> We can no longer see each other...



 i almost said Latsha was going to love it here once she read things like the white boys on here won't touch a girl that's gone black... i thought that was just black _guys_ tho.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 24, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> just a hunch it was bs. if you're gonna play innocent don't keep calling your ass a moneymaker. she's an "adult entertainer"


 
I just threw up.


----------



## Acee (Aug 25, 2011)

Same here, not attracted to fat bitches of any colour


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i almost said Latsha was going to love it here once she read things like the white boys on here won't touch a girl that's gone black... i thought that was just black _guys_ tho.



Ya just can't get tha stank off em once they burn sum coal


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 27, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I just threw up.



yea i think her ass looks nasty there too but a lot of men love that.


----------



## cg89 (Aug 27, 2011)

where the fuck is it!!!!!!


----------



## Woodrow1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> yea i think her ass looks nasty there too but a lot of men love that.




looks like a bag of cottage cheese.....imo

Big asses are nice to some point, but when it gets cheesy and dimpled up then its too fucking big.... 

But yeah some dudes like it....


----------

